# Virus Alert! In the task bar. How do I remove?



## StormPursuit (Jul 26, 2006)

The popup states I have been infected; however, I believe it is malware or spyware because when I click it takes me to a link for virus software. My spybot and Adware cannot find the file. How can I remove this item from my taskbar and delete it for good? I tried finding it in the task manager but no avail. 
Thanks, 
Paul


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

hi, welcome to TSG.

Download hijack this from the link below.Please do this. Click here:

http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/hijackthis_sfx.exe

to download HijackThis. Click scan and save a logfile, then post it here so 
we can take a look at it for you. Don't click fix on anything in hijack this 
as most of the files are legitimate.


----------



## StormPursuit (Jul 26, 2006)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:38:17 PM, on 7/26/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\GEARSEC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\Rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\srvdpi.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wltrysvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\bcmwltry.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WgaTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\vptray.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-aware 6\Ad-watch.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\QuickSet.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\PhotoSmart\Photo Imaging\Hpi_Monitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pctspk.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Profiler\lwemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Palm\HOTSYNC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wlansta.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Speech\sapisvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MOZILL~1\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCTVOICE] pctspk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIModeChange] Ati2mdxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .wav: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin2.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\NavLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: cholecyst - {ee2975b6-e8d5-405e-8448-8fe9590f6cfb} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mzoeut.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: DefWatch - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: GEARSecurity - GEAR Software - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\GEARSEC.EXE
O23 - Service: Print Spooler (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

you don't appear to have a firewall, even if you have a router you still need
a software frewall, downlaod the one from the link below!

Filseclab Personal Firewall Professional Edition

http://www.filseclab.com/eng/download/downloads.htm

http://www.download.com/Filseclab-Pe...8.html?tag=dir

use this site to confgure filseclab , see page 7 and post 165 of that thread!

http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=92710

Use this site's shields up to test filseclab and see if it is stealthing, some rules may have to be changed to " out " to pass the tests!

http://grc.com/

Go here and downlaod the latest version of java, once 
downloaded, go to add/remove and uninstall all previous versions of java
from add/remove and then instlall the latest version you just downloaded!

http://java.com/en/download/manual.jsp

Download the pocket killbox

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/files/killbox.php

Download ewido!

http://www.ewido.net/en/

* Once you have downloaded Ewido Anti-spyware, locate the icon on the desktop and double-click it to launch the set up program.
* Once the setup is complete you will need run Ewido and update the definition files.
* On the main screen select the icon "Update" then select the "Update now" link.
* Next select the "Start Update" button, the update will start and a progress bar will show the updates being installed.
* Once the update has completed select the "Scanner" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "Settings" tab.
* Once in the Settings screen click on "Recommended actions" and then select "Delete"
* Under "Reports"
* Select "Automatically generate report after every scan"
* Un-Select "Only if threats were found"

Close Ewido Anti-spyware, Do NOT run a scan yet. We will do that later in safe mode.

* Click here to download ATF Cleaner by Atribune and save it to your desktop.

http://majorgeeks.com/ATF_Cleaner_d4949.html

* Double-click ATF-Cleaner.exe to run the program.
* Under Main choose: Select All
* Click the Empty Selected button.
o If you use Firefox:
+ Click Firefox at the top and choose: Select All
+ Click the Empty Selected button.
+ NOTE: If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click No at the prompt.
o If you use Opera:
+ Click Opera at the top and choose: Select All
+ Click the Empty Selected button.
+ NOTE: If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click No at the prompt.
* Click Exit on the Main menu to close the program.

* Click here for info on how to boot to safe mode if you don't already know
how.

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001052409420406?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

* Now copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You
will need them to refer to in safe mode.

* Restart your computer into safe mode now. Perform the following steps in
safe mode:

have hijack this fix these entries. close all browsers and programmes before
clicking FIX.

O21 - SSODL: cholecyst - {ee2975b6-e8d5-405e-8448-8fe9590f6cfb} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mzoeut.dll

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by Standard File Kill.
In the Full Path of File to Delete box, copy and paste each of the following
lines one at a time then click on the button that has the red circle with the
X in the middle after you enter each file. It will ask for confirmation to
delete the file. Click Yes. Continue with that same procedure until you have
copied and pasted all of these in the Paste Full Path of File to Delete box.

Note: It is possible that Killbox will tell you that one or more files do not
exist. If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you
don't miss any.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\mzoeut.dll

Run Ewido!

# IMPORTANT: Do not open any other windows or programs while Ewido is scanning as it may interfere with the scanning process:
# Launch Ewido Anti-spyware by double-clicking the icon on your desktop.
# Select the "Scanner" icon at the top and then the "Scan" tab then click on "Complete System Scan".
# Ewido will now begin the scanning process. Be patient this may take a little time.
Once the scan is complete do the following:
# If you have any infections you will prompted, then select "Apply all actions"
# Next select the "Reports" icon at the top.
# Select the "Save report as" button in the lower left hand of the screen and save it to a text file on your system (make sure to remember where you saved that file, this is important).
# Close Ewido and reboot your system back into Normal Mode.

reboot to normal mode and run a few online scans!

Make sure your ActiveX controls are set as follows:

Go to Internet Options - Security - Internet, press 'default level', then OK.
Now press "Custom Level."

In the ActiveX section, set the first two options (Download signed and 
unsigned ActiveX controls) to 'prompt', and 'Initialize and Script ActiveX 
controls not marked as safe" to 'disable'.

Active X settings

http://www.compu-docs.com/activex.htm

Run ActiveScan online virus scan here

http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan.htm

When the scan is finished, anything that it cannot clean have it delete it.
Make a note of the file location of anything that cannot be deleted so you
can delete it yourself.
- Save the results from the scan!

post another hijack this log, the ewido and active scan logs


----------



## StormPursuit (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks man!! I appreciate it.. I got my spoolsv.exe file fixed, and got that pesky virus alert removed.. thanks again!


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

ok you're welcome!


----------

